# Silly nap position



## vangtt (Feb 27, 2014)

Anyone else have a V that sleeps in an uncomfortably looking position? This is the second time I've caught my pup sleeping like this. His crate is big enough that when he curls up there is still a decent amount of space left...but midway thru his naps he ends up like this.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh how I miss those cute puppy naps! 

After a good run our guy will pass out in strange positions. He typically starts out curled into a super small ball on the couch but ends up sprawled along the length of the couch or his dog pillow - with legs or head handing off. 

Enjoy and take many pics - they grow SO fast! ;D


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Sweet 

He could always fit in any tiny space, but now he's claimed a whole sofa, and that sofa is... whichever one you were sitting on!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

They can get into some of the most uncomfortable looking positions, and sleep!


----------



## LokiV (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes. This is standard sleeping position for Loki.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Nudge23 (Feb 9, 2014)

Slung across the back of our sofa was fave for Nudge for a while!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Nudge is such a cute name!


----------



## Nudge23 (Feb 9, 2014)

einspänner said:


> Nudge is such a cute name!



Thanks einspanner, he really suits it too...forever poking and prodding us with those dexterous little paws!


----------



## Caleb (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's my Caleb when he was about 5months old. ....can't imagine this position to be comfortable. .....


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

I caught Wilson like this a few weeks ago


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I have tons of these - my two sleep in the strangest positions...


----------



## JasonG (Feb 24, 2014)

Penny decided that laying like this on my lap was her preferred nap spot this afternoon.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The girls when they were young.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

looking through all my pics of Ruby, this is the only napping one I can find


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

not sure if these 3 count, Rubes was having a nap on the back lawn till I woke her up ;D


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

those are excellent, harrigab!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dog Yoga w/a twist of tongue!!
Great pictures!!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

@CrazyCash - in your third picture, I only see one dog. I think there is something wrong with this picture.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dex sleeps this way a lot. It looks like he's checking the ball out, but he's sound asleep!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

MeandMy3 - you're right, something is wrong with that picture! It's such a rare occasion that one of them is sleeping alone. That's Cash trying to have some quiet time without Penny lounging all over him.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

I saw this post before we got Tucker and thought it was funny. 
Last night we caught him sleeping with his head at a 90 degree angle. How this is comfortable is beyond me, but hey he was being cute, sleeping and not causing trouble so I wasn't going to move him!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I know it is goofy, but they all seem to like the 90 deg. neck off... Go Figure???


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Lua's notorious for silly nap positions. I wouldn't be surprised of the majority of my photos of her were of silly naps. And she definitely a fan of the 90degree-or-more neck angle.


----------



## wbavos (Oct 18, 2013)

Daisy sleeps randomly--but I only have a couple sleeping pictures of her (2 I posted in another topic so I won't post those again). Here's Daisy curled up into a ball--not odd, just tightly wound up.


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Bacchus has had a few


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby's latest display


----------



## Flint's mom (Sep 1, 2020)

People have been asking me a lot if something is wrong with my puppy.. bit I guess he just has a really unique way of sleeping  every time I try to put Flint's head into a position I think would be more comfortable..he is not happy and moans and groans and tilts his back again.


----------

